

Ike the CSS3 / HTML5 Robot - webmech
http://mykepryce.com/ike/type-a-1/ike.html

======
theoa
Ike is cool.

I am trying to think of what I will do with Ike.

Wish he would tell me, but then perhaps our humans minds do have a purpose
after all...

------
ryangallen
The panic button reminds me of Gary from Team America... "It's me! It's me!"

------
webmech
Haha, yea it does remind me of that!

